# Compatible?



## Gmushroom13

I'm going to build a gaming/gfx rig for the holidays and I wanted to know if these parts were compatible with one another. Give me suggestion and what not. 

*CD:* Samsung CD/DVD Burner 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151233

*Case:* Cool Master Storm Enforcer
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119240

*HDD:* Samsung Spinpoint 1TB 7200 RPM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185

*Graphics Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX560 Ti (Fermi)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130604

*PSU:* Corsair Enthusiast 750w 80+ Bronze
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021

*RAM:* Kingston 12 GB (3 x 4gb) 240-pin DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134929

*Motherboard:* MSI P67A-GD65 LGA 1155
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130574

*CPU:* intel core i7-2600k LGA1155
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070

*Software:* Windows 7 home premium
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986


----------



## azeem40

Yes, everything is compatible.


----------



## Gmushroom13

Thank you just wanted to make sure.


----------



## jonnyp11

what exactly is this going to be used for, if only gaming then you're wasting a good chunk of money. and there are also a few parts i would change, the mobo can go to a gigabyte z68, and do you plan to sli later on cuz if not the 750w is a waste.


----------



## Gmushroom13

I am planning for sli in the future that is why I have 750w selected and the machine is going to be for Graphics art in programs such as photoshop and c4d also for gaming. Also which z68 board would you recommend?


----------

